# can u breed in a 40 gallon tank



## Trillyen (Sep 2, 2003)

:down: ok i have a 40 gallon long tank, and 4 soon to b 5 imature rbp they chase each other a lil bit but no fin biting has occured at all for qwite a while.Is it possible to breed ps in this size tank? I sure hope so cause i really want babies i can raise, and put in my 29 gallon tank.Does any one know how i can simulate the weather conditions that might trigger the ps to breed, or what kind of enviorment i can put hem ?Right now i have lots of big rocks stacked up on top of each other and a couple plants and gargoyle statues.Any any put to my ?s would be greatlly appreciated, and welcomed.Please if u know what i can do or if i can or can not breed in my 40 gallon long let me know.Thank u soo much, sincerely,Trillyen :bowdown:


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i really hope your not serious...

you shuoldn't be cramping your fish, maybe now your not, bust when they get to breeding size you sure will be.

use the 20 gallon pe fish rule. if you have 5 piranhas, they should be ok in a 90 gallon tank, you may even want to get a 125. at the very least you can get away with a 75 gallon, or 80 gallon tank. but whatever suits you :nod:

it takes a lot of effort and the right conditions to get them to breed.

so good luck









your in the right spot, just look through some old threads based on what your specificly looking for.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I prety sure Tyourkie66 has had his RB spawn in a 45g. You do need mature P's, a male and a female, a tank thier comfortable in, and good water conditions.

there are some who have ''tricks'' thay use to manipulate the rainy season[when they spawn in the wild], and other theory's. IMHO it's up to your P's, and out of our hands. All we can do is make them happy and they will do there thing,


----------



## Trillyen (Sep 2, 2003)

Hey thanks for the input emjay and mantis but i got my heart set on having them spawn in my 40 gallon they really seem to have a nuff room for now and if it gets to crowded i will start takin out orniments and stuff plus i know if worst comes to worst i will throw them in a 29 gallon 3 of them any way and leave the spawing two in the 40 long, and put the babies in my 20 high, and stuff should go cool from then on out,k but ill keep u guys posted ok. but thanks, guess i asked a ? i really aint wanna know the answer 2.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

are they mature P's [5''+] ?


----------



## dpwright (Aug 17, 2003)

i dont know anything about the 20gallon rule thing that other guy was talking about.i personally have two breeding pairs in a fifty long and they are stoked with the living arraingement.as far as trying to simulate the rainy season...dont waste your time,or money on it.do large water changes, keep an eye on your water quality and when theyre old enough[and in the mood]they will spawn.good luck :laugh:


----------



## Aquatic Death (Jun 18, 2003)

refer to your other topic i posted there


----------

